# My poor betta fish



## Bella (Jul 17, 2011)

I have kept about three betta fish and they all continue to die on me. The last one just sat on the bottom and wouldn't even come to the top for food until minutes later. Then,I took him out and I put him in a make-shift hospital tank which was a small mayo jar and he appeared to have trouble breathing. So,I took him out and put him in an even smaller cup and tried pushing food close to him so,he didn't have to swim. He refused the food. Then,I added warm water because I was told he might be cold and I needed to warm him up. He started spasming. So,eventually I tried taking the cup he was in and floating it in warm water. Then,my brother's fiancee answered the text I had sent earlier saying I needed to do a water change and hope for the best but,it was to late he had passed away. I buried him in the back yard. Can anyone tell me what might have happened and what I can do to prevent it next time? I try really hard but,it seems I just never get it right with these fish and I don't want to keep making mistakes that lead to their death. Though,this was the longest he lived for many months. I got him a little before Christmas. Thanks in advance for all your advice.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, Bettas are labyrinth breathers, which means they breathe air from the atmosphere, so I'm not sure why it would look like he was having trouble breathing, unless he couldn't get to the surface...

What about the mayo jar? Was it washed out with soap? Any kind of soap will stay in the container, (even just little residual bits), which will kill fish.... could that have been the problem?

What about their set up? They are tropical fish, and like to be in warm water... mid 80's. If they are too cold, they will lay at the bottom and not move.

Hope some of this helps. I know it's frustrating. I don't have much luck with Bettas either, but the above suggestions are all things that I've learned - or confirmed - on this site and did help with my betta keeping.


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2011)

Well,I probably washed it out with Dawn because I didn't know what I was going to use it for. I just kept the jar in case it was needed at a later time. The tank has a heater but,it is kept on the lowest setting because,I don't completely trust it. The water felt cold but,I don't know how cold it was.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So don't use any containers that have had soaps in them from now on. 

As for the heat, get a glass thermometer and stick it on the opposite corner than the heater, inside the tank. (ex: my heater is in the back right corner, and the thermometer is in the front left corner.) That will ensure that the entire tank is the same temperature. Make sure it's reading somewhere in the mid 80's. 

I've also heard that bettas like a little bit of aquarium salt in their water. 

You know who's good with Bettas? Majerah1. I'd send her a PM and ask how she can help. She breeds bettas and also has some endangered species. I'll bet she'll have tons of info' for you. And, she's super friendly!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

fast and extreme water temp changes are deadly for ANY fish... the mixing of the warm water was a bad idea...


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay,thanks for all the advice Holly ^.^


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So very sorry for the delay.I actually wrote out all this stuff last night(this morning at three)but my mouse clicked the back button and lost it all.

Now I have to redo a tank as well,since chasing down the mahas.Anyhoo,I want to ask you a few things and once you answer,we can go from there.

First off,about the tank.
Size
temp
Cycled or not
filtered
if so what type of filter
waterchange schedule,how often and how much?
How do you perform said changes?

Setup.Whats in his tank?Places to hide?live plants?any other fish or other animals?

You should always perform waterchanges slowly and try to match the temp as best you can.drip it in if need be.

Type of food being fed,and how long before aquiring the fish are you trying to feed

Many bettas will go a few days to even a week without eating when coming home to a new setup.Doesnt mean hes sick,could be he is too stressed to try it.

Never try to force feed them,.If they dont eat it within a few minutes,wait til the next day or so.if they dont eat anything after a week or so,try a different food,preferably frozen,just to get something in them.

So yeah give us a little more to work with and we will help as much as we can.

Now someone,come rescape my tank please?LOL


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> So very sorry for the delay.I actually wrote out all this stuff last night(this morning at three)but my mouse clicked the back button and lost it all.
> 
> Now I have to redo a tank as well,since chasing down the mahas.Anyhoo,I want to ask you a few things and once you answer,we can go from there.
> 
> ...


It's a 5 gallon tank. I am not 100% sure. It was given to me as a gift by my brother's fiancee when I asked her to teach me about keeping an aquarium.
I don't have any kind of thermometer in the tank but,it has a heater that is kept at the lowest setting. The water felt pretty cold when I put my hand in the water.
I think the water is cycled. The tank is set up to where the water is sucked in through a pipe up in through the filter cartridge and over a spinning wheel and then,back into the tank.
I don't change the water unless it appears to need a change. When I do change the water I use a bucket of some type. If I need to take some water out I put the jar/bucket in the water and then,go dump it. Then,I fill it with water from a faucet,add dechlorinator and dump it in.
I just have gravel in the tank.
I had flakes and dried up blood worms. I gave a little of each to sort of give a varied diet.
When I get the betta I may wait a day or so but,I like to feed them that day because I know they are kept in little plastic cups and aren't well cared for. I worry that they aren't fed very often,if at all.
Thanks for your help and for rewriting all of this for me. I know it can be a pain when you lose all your work.  It looks like this maybe a little bigger 
Marineland]Marineland Eclipse Hex 5 gallons Desktop Aquarium Kit | eBay


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Before getting any more bettas I highly suggest your cycle your tank.Get a thermometer,they are only a couple dollars at a fish supply store.The water should be kept a constant 82 degrees.Waterchanges should be done,30% once a week.This will keep the water pure and the fish healthy.

On the food,flakes are terrible for bettas as are the dried bloodworms.Bettas are very prone to bloating and swim bladder disorders.I suggest a high quality pellet and frozen foods from now on.Like I said dont stress on feeding them that soon.Possibly after you cycle your tank,look for a breeder.It will cost a little more for the fish,but you will get from someone who takes care of the fish.Also the ones in the pet stores are usually at least a year or so old and were once breeders.So you need a young fish who will give you many years of enjoyment

When doing the waterchanges,instead of dumping the water in,get some airline tubing.Sit the bucket above the tank and let gravity add the water.Its much gentler on the fish and the whole setup.I advise removing water into the bucket the same way.Mr.Betta will never know whats going on.

And last,think of live plants for him.You can get some very easy low light plants that need nothing more than your fish and light.Java moss,java fern,anubias nana and cryps are some of the best betta plants around.The betta will also enjoy having the plants to swim through,and you will get the benefit of the plants helping to stabilize the water.


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

What Majerah is telling you is gold. 

The only thing I could possibly add is this: get a new heater. You mentioned that you don't trust it, so you're keeping it on low, basically not using it.

Throw it out. I'm assuming it's old and scary-looking if you trust it that little. A heater for a 5 gallon tank is cheap. Like $15 to $25 cheap and you can keep your water stable. Stable is good. Fish like stable.

Best of luck with your fishies. I'm sorry to hear your first effort didn't work out. I think everyone has at least a small disaster their first time, I know I did. You sound like you really care, so you'll get the hang of it, and it will be worth the time and effort.


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay,two more questions and then,I think I'm good to go.
I'll be getting my first job soon so,how much do you guys think all this will cost?
Also,how do I cycle the tank without a fish? I was taught that you use a fish to cycle the tank. Do,I dump all the water out and start over from scratch?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
Read that for all your cycling needs,lol

Its really hard to find the cost.It depends on how you want to go.IF you keep your light tank and gravel,then all you need is better food,a source of pure ammonia(for the cycle)plants and the fish.Oh and a master test kit.

The test kits about $25.00
the fish,anywhere from$5.00 up to whatever you feel like spending,depending on your source.If you can wait about two months,I will have some fish ready for sale,or I should.The fry are growing as we speak.
Plants,again,depend on where you get them from.Look at the freshwater plants for sale thread here,you may find great deals on some.Ben(jrman) usually has some java moss and fern.

I think if you are going to start over,then yes dump your water and start over.Be sure to wash the tank down really well.I use a paper towel and hot water to clean mine.


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2011)

I will have to wait about that long maybe longer. I am sure things will run up in the hundreds. 
I have to get the thermometer meant for aquariums,the tubing,a new light,food,plants,a new filter and a test kit. So,I have to save up the money for all that and use the time to learn about aquariums. It's a good thing though,it will give me time to get set up and when Mr.fish arrives his home will be ready for him.  It's the best thing for both of us


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like a plan!Be sure to keep us updated on the progress,and ask any questions!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pretty sure Ben said he has (or will any time now) some plants if you're interested.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

RobertTheFish said:


> and you can keep your water stable. Stable is good. Fish like stable.


Lol, that made me laugh. (It's true, it just made me laugh though.)


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Lol, that made me laugh. (It's true, it just made me laugh though.)


Yeah, me too. I'm going to have to add that to my sig.


----------

